# when you get old and feeble.....or maybe a wife with severe Arthritis



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

https://spotterup.com/tandemkross-glock-halo-charging-ringhandle-review/


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Perfect for the limp wrist, plastic loving Susan.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Perfect for the limp wrist, plastic loving Susan.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oh ****, how'd i miss this?? first off, if this is how you charge your auto loader (by pulling the slide from the rear) you need training.. then again seems like the preferred method of the anchor gun clan..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> oh ****, how'd i miss this?? first off, if this is how you charge your auto loader (by pulling the slide from the rear) you need training.. then again seems like the preferred method of the anchor gun clan..



Been waiting on your response. But thought your response would be more geared toward this...


bobk said:


> Perfect for the limp wrist, plastic loving Susan.


I guess when we start getting old and feeble we start missing things...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Been waiting on your response. But thought your response would be more geared toward this...
> 
> 
> I guess when we start getting old and feeble we start missing things...


 You talk about missing things. You should see him shoot. So sad.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> You talk about missing things. You should see him shoot. So sad.



When I saw the time of his post was 1am, I thought to myself that with him being more senior that it was a bit late for him to be up and about. Must have been one of those 'blue pill' nights.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm up all night, that's why sally calls me "hero"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that there is one sweet looking weapon (except for that junk on the back of the slide)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I'm up all night, that's why sally calls me "hero"



You 'da man' ez!



ezbite said:


> that there is one sweet looking weapon (except for that junk on the back of the slide)
> View attachment 248826


You know...one of the first things to go when you start getting older is your eyesight.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You know...one of the first things to go when you start getting older is your eyesight. [/QUOTE]

Another one is testosterone, "man-up" and get a 1911...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Another one is testosterone, "man-up" and get a 1911...[/QUOTE]

Ezbite aka Susanna is taking pills now. He? Should be man enough soon and may be permitted to own a manly weapon like a 1911. These things take time when femininity is involved. I ordered the part to help him rack the slide. Susan will still need assistance even after all the pills.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I have no dogs in this hunt.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Another one is testosterone, "man-up" and get a 1911...


Ezbite aka Susanna is taking pills now. He? Should be man enough soon and may be permitted to own a manly weapon like a 1911. These things take time when femininity is involved. I ordered the part to help him rack the slide. Susan will still need assistance even after all the pills.[/QUOTE]

I admit it, I have a pink camo GLOCK, but that's the only pistol bobk said I was allowed to shoot at his place because he wanted to "test it out??"


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, had to see if it would be a nice gift for my granddaughter. Girls like pink.


----------

